# Lacrimosa - Anthony Sylvestre



## Pianistikboy

I would like to share with you my new piece 'Lacrimosa' written for choir, piano and string orchestra.
I hope that you will like it.
And if you want, I invite you to visit my facebook page and to register a like (thanks in advance !)
https://www.facebook.com/anthonysylvestre.composer.
Thank you for visiting and listening.

P.S. Lacrimosa also exists in a version for mixed choir & piano.


----------



## dzc4627

Again, I really enjoy the simplistic beauty.


----------



## Pugg

Pianistikboy said:


> I would like to share with you my new piece 'Lacrimosa' written for choir, piano and string orchestra.
> I hope that you will like it.
> And if you want, I invite you to visit my facebook page and to register a like (thanks in advance !)
> https://www.facebook.com/anthonysylvestre.composer.
> Thank you for visiting and listening.
> 
> P.S. Lacrimosa also exists in a version for mixed choir & piano.


This is piano with choir, am I right?


----------



## Pianistikboy

dzc4627 said:


> Again, I really enjoy the simplistic beauty.


Thank you so much Daniel !



Pugg said:


> This is piano with choir, am I right?


Pugg, even if the video shows the vocal section only along with some piano parts while the string orchestra is heard, the digital sheet music available on the website Asturia Music will show the respective correct instrumentation. So, what you hear in the video is the choir + piano + string orchestra version. Making this video, I wanted to highlight the vocal part. Sorry for the confusion !


----------



## Pugg

Pianistikboy said:


> Thank you so much Daniel !
> 
> Pugg, even if the video shows the vocal section only along with some piano parts while the string orchestra is heard, the digital sheet music available on the website Asturia Music will show the respective correct instrumentation. So, what you hear in the video is the choir + piano + string orchestra version. Making this video, I wanted to highlight the vocal part. Sorry for the confusion !


No problem, good work by the way.:tiphat:


----------



## KjellPrytz

Excellent, lovely. Well done, Anthony.


----------



## Czech composer

Who is singing? Or is it whole made by computer?


----------



## Pianistikboy

KjellPrytz said:


> Excellent, lovely. Well done, Anthony.


Thank you KjellPrytz !!


Czech composer said:


> Who is singing? Or is it whole made by computer?


Hey Czech composer ! this demo is entirely made by computer !!


----------



## Pugg

Pianistikboy said:


> Thank you KjellPrytz !!
> 
> Hey Czech composer ! this demo is entirely made by computer !!


What would we do without them nowadays.....


----------



## Pianistikboy

Indeed, it's a great tool to help composing music in my case while awaiting a real orchestra ! Obviously, the end-purpose is to have its music played by real musicians/choristers.


----------



## Pawelec

I don't know why, but this music, which is very fine on its own, doesn't suit the _Lacrimosa_ lyrics for me. If it is intended to be a sacred piece I'd rather hear it as the first stanza of _Stabat Mater_.

Also, would you mind sharing what choral software was used to render the sound?


----------



## Pianistikboy

Pawelec said:


> I don't know why, but this music, which is very fine on its own, doesn't suit the _Lacrimosa_ lyrics for me. If it is intended to be a sacred piece I'd rather hear it as the first stanza of _Stabat Mater_.
> 
> Also, would you mind sharing what choral software was used to render the sound?


Oh, I must admit that originally, this piece was not destinate to be a choral piece at all. It was an instrumental piece entitled 'Mélancolie' that you can listen below. Seeing that this instrumental piece hadn't the expected success, I have decided, in the aim of interesting choir conductors, to add lyrics. So I've found that the Lacrimosa lyrics fitted well to the musical phrases. To answer regarding the software, it is ChoirStorm 2 from Strevov Sampling. A great lib imo !

A question to the listeners : what version do you prefer ? The choral version or the instrumental version ? I'm very curious to have your opinion.


----------



## Pugg

For me the choral version, just a feeling.


----------



## techniquest

I prefer the choral version - it's superb.


----------



## dzc4627

Pianistikboy said:


> Oh, I must admit that originally, this piece was not destinate to be a choral piece at all. It was an instrumental piece entitled 'Mélancolie' that you can listen below. Seeing that this instrumental piece hadn't the expected success, I have decided, in the aim of interesting choir conductors, to add lyrics. So I've found that the Lacrimosa lyrics fitted well to the musical phrases. To answer regarding the software, it is ChoirStorm 2 from Strevov Sampling. A great lib imo !
> 
> A question to the listeners : what version do you prefer ? The choral version or the instrumental version ? I'm very curious to have your opinion.


The very idea of a Lacrimosa goes best with the choir, given the requiem connotation. I also think the relative simplicity of the parts fits most with a choir, as opposed to a string orchestra in which one might expect to have more counterpoint going on.


----------



## Pianistikboy

dzc4627 said:


> The very idea of a Lacrimosa goes best with the choir, given the requiem connotation. I also think the relative simplicity of the parts fits most with a choir, as opposed to a string orchestra in which one might expect to have more counterpoint going on.


Yes, sure that the musicians won't strain their fingers one the string parts !!


----------

